# First try at a lure



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Made of oak so it won't ever see the water, just something for the display shelf. It's about 4 1/2" long & weighs about 1 1/2 oz.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Good job Brew. The hooks don't look like they are ripe yet.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like it. I have been making them in different shapes but not that shape yet.
Don't paint that one, put on some light stain, it has some nice grain on it.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Thanks guys. Those are gold hooks, guess they don't like the camera flash.  I thought they looked weired when I posted the pic but as colorblind as I am I wasn't sure. 

Jeff


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Brew....that's looks great. How are you chucking them up?


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Jim.

I turned it between centers. Started with a 2x2x7" piece, used a parting tool about 1" in from each end to delineate my working area then just went at it with a spindle gouge. 
I drilled tiny holes at the center marks on each end & I also marked a center line down one long axis of the blank and drilled for the eyescrews prior to turning. 
After I got the shape I wanted and did some sanding I used the parting tool again at each end to get the waste area very thin then clipped them the rest of the way on the band saw, dressed the tips a bit on the oscillating belt sander and called it done.

Jeff

Jeff


----------

